# 68 help



## frost67 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im a newbie to this site and im restoring a 68 convertible and my question is there a better way of doing a electric hideaway kit instead of the retro electro kit...I am going to have to redo it all and with the motor that im using the vacuum kit probably wont work very well...I am also hunting a endura front bumper for the car also
thanks


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

frost67 said:


> Im a newbie to this site and im restoring a 68 convertible and my question is there a better way of doing a electric hideaway kit instead of the retro electro kit...I am going to have to redo it all and with the motor that im using the vacuum kit probably wont work very well...I am also hunting a endura front bumper for the car also
> thanks


Did u ever get an answer?


----------

